# Food Safety News - 02/27/2021 ...Foodborne outbreak illnesses, deaths increase in Europe



## daveomak.fs (Feb 27, 2021)

*Foodborne outbreak illnesses, deaths increase in Europe*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 27, 2021 12:03 am The number of people getting sick and dying in foodborne outbreaks in Europe went up in 2019, based on figures from the annual report on zoonoses. Salmonella was behind the majority of outbreaks followed by norovirus, according to data published by the European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) and European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control... Continue Reading


*Salads and wraps recalled over Listeria contamination*
By News Desk on Feb 26, 2021 11:07 pm St. Paul, MN-based J&J Distributing has recalled approximately 33 pounds of ready-to-eat meat and poultry salads and wrap products that may be adulterated with Listeria monocytogenes (Lm), according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The fully cooked, not shelf stable salads and wraps were produced and packaged on Feb.... Continue Reading


*Dozens report illnesses after eating at Arby’s restaurant*
By Coral Beach on Feb 26, 2021 02:58 pm Since Feb. 15, at least 40 people have reported becoming ill after eating at an Arby’s restaurant in Springfield, IL. Health officials are investigating and an inspection on Feb. 25 still showed a food temperature violation. Officials have not yet found the cause of the illnesses. The Sangamon County restaurant inspection records show the original... Continue Reading


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 27, 2021)

What's bad about the Arby's incident it's all about the lack of proper training.  For ~$15 per employee, shift supervisor, the owner/manager could have saved him/herself a lot of anguish and bad press by making completion/certification  of the Servesafe Food Handler course a condition of employment (lasts for 3 years!). It's cheap insurance for any food handler.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 27, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> What's bad about the Arby's incident it's all about the lack of proper training.  For ~$15 per employee, shift supervisor, the owner/manager could have saved him/herself a lot of anguish and bad press by making completion/certification  of the Servesafe Food Handler course a condition of employment (lasts for 3 years!). It's cheap insurance for any food handler.


Don't worry, $15/hour minimum wage will fix all of that and the price of food will not go up.


----------

